# CX-1 Impressions



## JetSpeed

What is your impression of the new Colnago CX-1? 

I'd like to hear ANY comments whatsoever. I'd considering this 
frame along with the higher-end De Rosa 's (Idol, Merak, King) is why I ask.

Please post away . . . .


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

Here's what I can tell you as a dedicated EPS rider with his own prejudices...
CX-1 is built for an all-around rider who is also AGGRESSIVE. Sloping, fairly tight, perky geometry, designed especially for crits and short format races, though it excels with climbing for some of these same reasons. Light as a feather. Monocoque front triangle for stiffness, lugged rear triangle for comfort. Beefy square chainstays gives it the stiffest rear end of any bike I've tried.
Hard to make a direct comparison to the DeRosas - like apples v. oranges if you ask me. I think the CX1 is an incredible value especially compared to the Idol, which is its closest counterpart in the DeRosa family. Depends largely on what kind of riding you're doing, your build, your tastes. Tell us more...!


----------



## JetSpeed

I'm 140 lb rider who LOVES climing and very fast paced/aggressive rides usually lasting 
around 30 or so miles. 

I mentally can't get my head around the EPS's price so, it's out of the picture.
I truly would LOVE a De Rosa but, I haven't heard much about them and what I
have heard doesn't exactly match what I've heard (good) about the CX-1.

I won't know until I ride both. Therein lies the problem. I can't ride either unless
I try one out somewhere during my work travels. 

I never saw Colnago as an option until the CX-1. FWIW, I've looked at the Wilier Cento Uno too . . . .


----------



## iyeoh

Would the CX-1 be that attractive when the TCR Advanced SL is both cheaper and also a proven TdF winner?

Just saying. Both are Taiwanese bikes. I think both have similar characteristics.

And I wouldn't go comparing top end De Rosa to a CX-1. Compare EPS and EP to those aforementioned De Rosas.

The CX-1 is a bargain for a very good reason. It ain't Colnago's top of the line.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

The CX1 is among Colnago's best for 2010, though truly the EPS is their best. You'll see plenty of ProTour teams on the CX1 this year, including in the TdF...we'll see if any riders can take it to yellow, green, polkadot, etc. Like most other monocoque framesets, it is sourced in Taiwan and you get the economic benefit there.


----------



## JetSpeed

The EPS is $2500(ish) more that the CX-1. What more can I expect for that 
extra money? I mean, "top of the line" should net me more of something right?

I understand it's made in Italy, all lugged, and weights more. What else am I missing?


----------



## The_Kraken

*The difference*

While I can not speak for Wrench Science, I can speak for my own experience on the CX-1. And so once again I go back to what I feel. The facts are the facts, the best bikes in the world are made of lugged carbon. The difference that I feel between the EPS and the CX-1 are as follows:

The EPS has a more confident ride quality and superior power transfer. It feels more smooth and efficient. And while it is not as light as the CX-1, it accelerates better, corners better, and, of course, descends better. The EPS is hands down the best descending bike ever made.

Colnago has been making lugged bikes for decades. They are the masters. And while they initially made some monocoque bikes in Italy, it appears as though Asia is the best at it. And so the roughly $2000 price difference comes from the cost of labor, the time it takes to build the bike in a jig and paint it. Also, the cost of materials themselves is greater.

A Porsche Boxster costs a lot less than a 911 convertible. The same rules apply.


----------



## JetSpeed

Well put. I do understand. I guess the trouble is me then. I just have to dive-off 
somewhere.


----------



## saba

Alright
I will chime in now that I have some miles under my belt. The EPS for me was also out of reach and have no desire to get into the Taiwain-Italy debate. I am very comfortable having wisely spread out my money going with the CX-1 I can tell you that I am liking the CX-1 more and more as I get comfortable with it which is roughly about 500 miles. Earlier in the post someone wrote

"CX-1 is built for an all-around rider who is also AGGRESSIVE. Sloping, fairly tight, perky geometry, designed especially for crits and short format races, though it excels with climbing for some of these same reasons. Light as a feather. Monocoque front triangle for stiffness, lugged rear triangle for comfort"

Although I will never crit with mine(who would?)This is spot on. It seems to be at its best angled up, down, or over 22 mph. I originally was going to go with a modest build but have decided to add some treats, carbon seatpost, Easton EC90 aero wheels etc.. These small but beneficial changes to an already impressive arsenal of components has really boosted and already phenomenal ride

Now the negative, the paint chips, the paint chips, the paint chips. I look it over after every ride looking for flakes of paint chipping. Everyone who is in the know says its a great paint job but Italian bikes are known for chipping. IMHO that borders on unacceptable for a new fully warrantied high price frame. I have already had to touch up 2 areas of chipping with Testors. Its not a big deal but is a big deal if you know what I mean

I too had the DeRosa Idol, CentoUno, and 595 on the differential but really wanted to own Italian. I can tell you that after research, cost-benifit and consideration of riding style it came down to the 595 ultra and the CX-1. Both are stiff, responsive, and fun to drive. Geometry for a more compact power rider such as myself was more at home on the CX-1


----------



## iyeoh

Never mind..


----------



## Gnarly 928

*CX-1 as just a "good value"? No, more than that (long opinion)*

CX-1 has "Primo" performance. It is an "Evolution Colnago". Colnago-phyles often denigrate it for not being "totally Italian" and for being Monoque, for not hand-assembled in Italy, (like a "tinker-toy".) "Colnago has always made the best tube/lug frames. They have decades of experience"...So? Time moves on.

Tubes and lugs are great for 'one-off' custom sizing, yes. Or for steel or alloy. If you need a custom bike to get a proper fit, you'll likely have to have it done that way. If you can fit yourself with the normal range of components, then you can ride a modern frame. You don't *have* to spend extra money to get a less able bike if you fit a production size CX-1..

Carbon fiber and epoxy matrix material is NOT steel..(duh!) Assembling a collection of carbon "bits" in the same traditional manner as you have always built steel frames is not taking full advantage of of modern material and engineering. No matter how 'sophisticated' you make a carbon copy of a steel bike, it's still a format that was devised long ago, FOR steel (or other metal) It is decades-old engineering for the properties and limitations of metal and brazing..

It's apparent that most all Colnago-mounted racers prefer the CX-1 over the older-style EP-S type frames, since the CX-1s came out. 

A bunch of the riders on my regional team prefer the CX-1 over the old-style Colnagos.. We're starting our second season on the CX-1s and everyone is still quite taken with how versatile and raceworthy the bikes are..

Looking at the Cycling press and even Colnago's own website shows the CX-1 as the Colnago of choice for pros. They aren't concerned with "Good Value" they want the best possible performance and all day rideability. They're likely to have had plenty of seat-time on all the various bikes available from Colnago and they seem to prefer the CX-1s (almost 100%). 

I race mine in Crits. In uphill TTs and in long RRs. Done some Ultra's without undue discomfort. It's a great all-around race bike and my everyday ride. Mine has held up to training and racing and fun-riding for over a year and about 10k hard miles. Paint is still good, headset has no issues...nothing wrong at all with any aspect of the CX-1. I go about 165-170lbs. Great mount, you won't regret not buying the most expensive bike in the line..just because.


----------



## JetSpeed

Good point about "evolution." As we all mourn the great buliders sending work to China,
Colonago was slow to go like most things they do. Lots of the "older guys" (myself included) aren't used to this. 
Younger/newer riders may never give it a second though and in the future, never will.

I still can't find any character flaws with this bike (except maybe paint chips). Never though I'd be seriously 
looking at Colnago. I never considered myself a Colnago guy . . . . . . .


----------



## JeremyP

Fact is the CX1 costs Colnago much less (and they can crank them out), so of course it is the primary rig used in sponsorship (Hello Pinarello). Fact, CX1 owners will always be at odds with C50/EP/EPS owners. They are a different breed


----------



## The_Kraken

*Enjoy your CX-1, I'll enjoy my EPS*



Gnarly 928 said:


> CX-1 has "Primo" performance. It is an "Evolution Colnago". Colnago-phyles often denigrate it for not being "totally Italian" and for being Monoque, for not hand-assembled in Italy, (like a "tinker-toy".) "Colnago has always made the best tube/lug frames. They have decades of experience"...So? Time moves on.
> 
> Tubes and lugs are great for 'one-off' custom sizing, yes. Or for steel or alloy. If you need a custom bike to get a proper fit, you'll likely have to have it done that way. If you can fit yourself with the normal range of components, then you can ride a modern frame. You don't *have* to spend extra money to get a less able bike if you fit a production size CX-1..
> 
> Carbon fiber and epoxy matrix material is NOT steel..(duh!) Assembling a collection of carbon "bits" in the same traditional manner as you have always built steel frames is not taking full advantage of of modern material and engineering. No matter how 'sophisticated' you make a carbon copy of a steel bike, it's still a format that was devised long ago, FOR steel (or other metal) It is decades-old engineering for the properties and limitations of metal and brazing..
> 
> It's apparent that most all Colnago-mounted racers prefer the CX-1 over the older-style EP-S type frames, since the CX-1s came out.
> 
> A bunch of the riders on my regional team prefer the CX-1 over the old-style Colnagos.. We're starting our second season on the CX-1s and everyone is still quite taken with how versatile and raceworthy the bikes are..
> 
> Looking at the Cycling press and even Colnago's own website shows the CX-1 as the Colnago of choice for pros. They aren't concerned with "Good Value" they want the best possible performance and all day rideability. They're likely to have had plenty of seat-time on all the various bikes available from Colnago and they seem to prefer the CX-1s (almost 100%).
> 
> I race mine in Crits. In uphill TTs and in long RRs. Done some Ultra's without undue discomfort. It's a great all-around race bike and my everyday ride. Mine has held up to training and racing and fun-riding for over a year and about 10k hard miles. Paint is still good, headset has no issues...nothing wrong at all with any aspect of the CX-1. I go about 165-170lbs. Great mount, you won't regret not buying the most expensive bike in the line..just because.


Gnarly, 
Ignorance is bliss as they say. Team riders are riding CX-1's because they have no choice. And that is a fact. Do you really think some dumpy pro team like Team Type One is going to have an option to get an Italian made bike? Ha! In fact, the best riders on BBOX Telecom are riding the EPS. So, what does that tell you?

I suppose you aren't aware of the technology behind lugged carbon. So does this mean the TIME RXR seems dated to you? There is an INCREDIBLE amount of technology that goes into a lugged bike. Asia doesn't make them for one reason, THEY TAKE TOO MUCH TIME. The EPS is the flagship and the most technologically advanced bike they make.

So why do they put the majority of racers and marketing on the CX-1? That is such an easy question to answer. It is because they make more money off of those models. But truthfully, if Giant (they weave their own carbon fibre) is going to make CX-1's for Colnago, well, I think I'll just take the Giant.

BMW makes most of their money off of all the people buying 3 series cars and the X-5's. Me, I'll take the M5. Lastly, it is clear you haven't ridden the EPS, the difference is significant. But what you don't know wont hurt you. :thumbsup:


----------



## iyeoh

You guys can't win the "value" proposition.

Colnago CX-1 Monocoque MSRP $3,200

Giant TCR Advanced Monocoque MSRP $1,550

Both frames are made in adjacent factories in Taichung, Taiwan.

Both frames have almost identical geometry. Both frames use the similar tubing. Both weigh about the same.

Again, both are Taiwanese. Fatta da Colngao, right?

If I were forced by gunpoint to ride a Taiwanese bike, I would take the TCR Advanced SL anyday. Of course, I'm a lousy racer, so I have no right to make such comments, right? The Dutch at Rabobank chose Giants when they gave up their Colnagos. The Germans did too. Did I mention that I can buy the top of theline TCR SL and import it, shipping and all, for less than $1.8k ?


----------



## Gnarly 928

I can see there is no point in trying to change minds about the traditional style Colnagos, though I understand one of the reason some teams selected Giant, switching from Colnago was because Colnago didn't even make a modern monoque frame. Now they do, but are Colnagos better than Giants? Dunno, are Treks good bikes?

Sheesh..


----------



## iyeoh

JetSpeed said:


> Good point about "evolution." As we all mourn the great buliders sending work to China,.


Taiwan, my friend... Taiwan.... Whatever our petty differences in opinion, let's try to distinguish Taiwan from China. Its a sensitive issue, enough for nations to go to war.


----------



## iyeoh

If monocoques are so desirable, then it follows that since the CX-1 is not a full monocoque, how can it be more desirable than others, like Trek?


----------



## Gnarly 928

JeremyP said:


> Fact is the CX1 costs Colnago much less (and they can crank them out), so of course it is the primary rig used in sponsorship (Hello Pinarello). Fact, CX1 owners will always be at odds with C50/EP/EPS owners. They are a different breed


The owners? Or the bikes? We all (I presume) ride our Colnagos. Some race the traditional Colnagos, and some club ride and Starbuck-it on CX-1s..

It would be interesting to be a fly on the wall inside Colnago's office when they discuss bike racing.


----------



## The_Kraken

*I am a luggite! Not a luddite*

Gnarly,

Here is an interesting photo from today's Paris-Nice. Strange, I see a LUGGED EPS in this photo. So, what does this tell you? It tells you that the best of the best ride the EPS. Amen.


----------



## JeremyP

iyeoh: Taiwan/China = Chinese: CX1/EPS = Colnago 

LOL


----------



## bolt30

*Nonsense*

I bought an EPS last year. Never owned a Colnago before that and went into the buying a new frame process completely open and decided I would buy what I thought rode the best. After test riding many, many bikes, including the CX-1, I went with the EPS. Quite simply, I would put an EPS up against any bike out there in performance and comfort. That is the amazing thing about the EPS, it nails both performance/stiffness AND comfort. I ride lots of centuries through the mountains here in Japan, which has some of the best cycling in the world I might add, and the EPS has been flawless in the 2,500 plus miles I've put on it so far. Hands down handles better than any bike I've ever ridden.

I'll say this about monocoque frames: they let the bike industry start acting like the car industry. How? Simple: they can change the shapes every few years and say how the new shape is the latest and greatest thing. The consuming public buys into the marketing and advertising and feels their frame is outdated. Thus the need to update since the newest shape monocoque frame MUST be better than the last and MUST be better than carbon lugs and tubes. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against monocoque frames and think there are many out there that are outstanding, including the CX-1. But to say a monocoque frame is superior in performance and technology to carbon lugs and tubes, just because it is a newer building format, is nonsense. Obviously marketing departments are doing their jobs. There is a ton of research and development that went into the carbon fiber and epoxy matrix, which someone mentioned above, of the EPS to give it the ability to perform under the strongest mashers while maintaining a comfortable ride. And that is only one example.


----------



## JetSpeed

My wallet can afford an EPS. My concious is killing me though. 

How much more thrill will I be able to suck out of the EPS vs. the CX-1? 
$2000-2500? I don't know. 

Nothing is more expensive than regret. Will I regret not buying the EPS?
Probably not. Will I regret buying the CX-1? Probably not.


----------



## mtbbmet

JetSpeed said:


> My wallet can afford an EPS. My concious is killing me though.


My wallet can't, that's why I got the CX-1. If I could afford it, I would not hesitate to get the EPS. Even if I couldn't afford it I would get it. But then there is always obstruction #2, the wife. So CX-1 it is. This time last year when Veltec were blowing out stock I was really close to pulling the trigger, but I had just bought a new frame 3 weeks earlier. So I didn't do it. They were cheap, almost the same price as my CX-1, and it was the only time they were ever going to be that cheap. I regret not getting one.
The EPS is the better ride, no doubt about it. But you have to be a special breed to spend that much on a frame. Currently I am not quite at that status yet. I'm only 34, I have another 10 years to go.


----------



## Gnarly 928

mtbbmet said:


> <Snipped>The EPS is the better ride, no doubt about it. But you have to be a special breed to spend that much on a frame. Currently I am not quite at that status yet. I'm only 34, I have another 10 years to go.


 You like the EPS's ride better. Others prefer the CX-1's performace on the road. If Colnago can keep their workers employed in Italy glueing and cutting tubes and people keep buying the "real" Colnago's, great for everyone. We're like six-yr olds with this thread...Is too! Is not! Is so! Is not! _____ _____......


----------



## nrspeed

lugged carbon = the pinnacle










CX-1 = the value bike


----------



## The_Kraken

*BBox*

That sea of BBOX EPS's has driven me to open up a BREWSKI. ALL HAIL CAMBIAGO!!! ALL HAIL THE EPS!! ERNESTO LIVE 10,000 YEARS!!


----------



## JetSpeed

Good bike porn at least.


----------



## saba

Here is a very important question. If I screw up an EPS can I afford to replace it?This assumes that this is not a warranty issue. I too would love and EPS and if things go well who knows maybe next year the CX-1 will be relegated down the pecking order. EPS vs CX-1, Giant vs Colnago or what do the pros prefer was not what was asked in this thread, it was how do you like the CX-1 and for a person who owns one I like it alot so far


----------



## alex0220

CURIOSITY..... On the door of the bus, there is still the TIME symbol!!!!!!


----------



## JetSpeed

Saba you bring to the table a valid point. One that I hadn't really considered yet.
Depending on how long/how much "crash-repalcement" grace they give, that
could be mentally debilitating. I don't think I WOULD (not could) buy another
EPS or any other frame at that price point. Ouch . .


----------



## JeremyP

Bike insurance fellas, that's what it's for.


----------



## JetSpeed

Bike insurance. How much do you pay for that?
I'm thinking-------really? REALLY? No. Insane.


----------



## iyeoh

alex0220 said:


> CURIOSITY..... On the door of the bus, there is still the TIME symbol!!!!!!


If my eyes haven't failed me, I see only Time pedals on all the BBox EPSes.


----------



## The_Kraken

*i Clic*

Yeah, the dude that won stage two of Paris-Nice won on the iClics. I believe it was the first win on those pedals. Well, except for my victory about 6 weeks ago to the El Cajon city limit sign.


----------



## mustang1

JeremyP said:


> iyeoh: Taiwan/China = Chinese: CX1/EPS = Colnago
> 
> LOL


Dont suppose you're from America are you ? LOL

Isn't Taiwan better suited to carbon manufacture than China?

I have this thing about Colnagos... just cant gel with them, any of them. Over priced for what they are (bikes are in general, but big C?... man they REALLY know how to charge). Dont they build lugged frames because they cant build monocoque as efficiently as others, and hence *market* lugged frames as being superior?

That photo with the 'lug' pointed out... :cryin: 

What was that thing about Boxster and 911? Ok nevermind, it's not good to compare cars to bikes, they're too different.

I'd be more inclined to get TCR Adv SL also. Colnago wll def make you stand out from the crowd. And nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gnarly 928

The_Kraken said:


> Yeah, the dude that won stage two of Paris-Nice won on the iClics. I believe it was the first win on those pedals. Well, except for my victory about 6 weeks ago to the El Cajon city limit sign.


 Wow, you ride an EPS in Greater-LA? Really, you must be quite well-funded. What kinda lock do you carry and where do you get your crash and theft insurance? Riding a $5,500+ (frame only) bike. I see the CX-1 frameset on the same site (Wrench Science) listed at $2000+ less. Better performance, less weight and $2000 less, for just the frame? Hmmm...I could get an additional Giant to ride when I visit LA and if we went stopped at Starbucks, the crooks would steal YOUR EPS, not my crappy China-made Giant...I doubt if a bike theif would know the diff between an EPS and a CX-1...but everyone knows Colnago is the priciest bike around.. 

Here's another anomoly..Why isn't the EPS's "C-HS1" new-style headset and fork set-up "disrespected" by 'real Colnago' guys? Real Colnagos have normal headsets to match their lugged frames, not those integrated ones, like....Giant or Specialized...And two different size headset bearings..Wassup with that? Marketing ploy? "Modernization"?
Next thing you know the EPS will come with one of the new size bottom brackets...They already switched over to English threads from Italian...

Really, I am just poking fun at you EPS guys. I really like all the Colnago high-performance frames. One design feature they share is the use of alloy inserts into high stress and often adjusted areas. I love this...the Colnago's robust engineering makes them easy to live with day in and day out. Many other high-end frames are kinda 'scary' to maintain. It's worth a few hundred grams extra weight to get the durability in the areas that require frequent adjustments and component replacements.


----------



## The_Kraken

*No coffee*



Gnarly 928 said:


> Wow, you ride an EPS in Greater-LA? Really, you must be quite well-funded. What kinda lock do you carry and where do you get your crash and theft insurance? Riding a $5,500+ (frame only) bike. I see the CX-1 frameset on the same site (Wrench Science) listed at $2000+ less. Better performance, less weight and $2000 less, for just the frame? Hmmm...I could get an additional Giant to ride when I visit LA and if we went stopped at Starbucks, the crooks would steal YOUR EPS, not my crappy China-made Giant...I doubt if a bike theif would know the diff between an EPS and a CX-1...but everyone knows Colnago is the priciest bike around..
> 
> Here's another anomoly..Why isn't the EPS's "C-HS1" new-style headset and fork set-up "disrespected" by 'real Colnago' guys? Real Colnagos have normal headsets to match their lugged frames, not those integrated ones, like....Giant or Specialized...And two different size headset bearings..Wassup with that? Marketing ploy? "Modernization"?
> Next thing you know the EPS will come with one of the new size bottom brackets...They already switched over to English threads from Italian...
> 
> Really, I am just poking fun at you EPS guys. I really like all the Colnago high-performance frames. One design feature they share is the use of alloy inserts into high stress and often adjusted areas. I love this...the Colnago's robust engineering makes them easy to live with day in and day out. Many other high-end frames are kinda 'scary' to maintain. It's worth a few hundred grams extra weight to get the durability in the areas that require frequent adjustments and component replacements.


Gnarly,
I appreciate your tenacity. I was thinking that the thread might just end but your role as the sacrificial lamb continues.

Whether I'm riding my EPS or my cheap ass single speed 29er, I never have my bike out of my sight. I really don't know anybody that does. Most bikes are probably stolen from being on top of cars and in that case your car insurance covers it. And for some reason I really only here of Pinarello's (I call them Chinarello's) being stolen. I think the vast majority of Colnago owners would never leave their bikes side.

With regards to your headset comment, being a "real" Colnago guy does not make you a luddite. In fact, quite the contrary. I will be redundant by saying that the EPS is the most technology advanced frame that Colnago makes. So Gnarly, I'm going to give you a homework assignment, go to youtube and watch TIME and Colnago's videos on them handmaking their European made frames. Once you are done with those 2 videos, please send me any video of any company making their monocoque frames. If you can find a video you get an extra brownie point.

Really I'm just poking fun at you CX-1 guys.


----------



## mtbbmet

Hey! I'm an EPS guy, I just have a CX-1 budget.


----------



## JetSpeed

I can handle that.


----------



## Gnarly 928

Me? The Sacrificial Lamb? Wild! Never thought myself that, especially when it comes to which bike I choose to ride and why. 

Actually, my team got the Colnagos last spring. The winningest rider has a bike shop and he got us the team deal. He sometimes raced a Colnago EP the previous season in flatter races. He still has the EP but he doesn't ride it much. He races the CX-1 in wheel to wheel and a Villier TT frame. 

A few other's on the team (we're mostly Masters) have also switched from various old style Colnagos, as well Looks, Villiers, etc. I was racing a Ridley Noah and a Look....and nobody..not one...says they'd rather be racing a EP or a C50 or anything except their new(ish) CX-1s...

He offered to get us deals on the other Colnago bikes at substantial savings..No takers.

Now most of our guys have full time pretty good careers...Doctors, some lawyers, etc. We can all pretty much race whatever bikes we want..So why don't we want to race an EP rather than the CX-1s? We like the way the CX-1 races.
Nobody is paying us to ride Colnagos, we aren't full time bike racers by trade. We certainly have no boss or sponsor handing us a "team painted team bike" and saying..."You will ride this one" We did, however, agree to race only on Colnago (in all our mass start races) if we bought one at the team price.

"Sacrificial Lamb" because I get to race on a CX-1? Not hardly. Now if someone offered to pay all my travel and entries and gave me an EPS, I would probably 'sacrifice' and go ahead and race on it...but it would be a sacrifice, for sure. (grin) all in good fun here...you love your Luddite Lugger and I like my China Clipper, Sr. Kraken...

Ciao


----------



## JetSpeed

Man this is getting "Lounge worthy!" I'm glad you are all having fun--I'm learning
a bit either way. At least it's chivalrous gentleman. I think the CX-1 is where I need
to be personally, at least for now. 

BTW, I posted a similar thread in Bikes, Frames, and Forks. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=205071


----------



## JetSpeed

Oh, one more question guys. 

HOW exactly, do I know if I'm buying a 2009 or 2010 model CX-1?? 
I don't believe there were any changes; just wondering . . . . . . . .


----------



## saba

White and white red were 2009 colors they added a black for 2010 otherwise I no of no differences in the frames. Somebody slap me if they know otherwise


----------



## one80

JetSpeed said:


> Oh, one more question guys.
> 
> HOW exactly, do I know if I'm buying a 2009 or 2010 model CX-1??
> I don't believe there were any changes; just wondering . . . . . . . .


AFAIK there aren't any differences in the frame's themselves, just the paint schemes.


----------



## The_Kraken

*Paint difference!*



JetSpeed said:


> Oh, one more question guys.
> 
> HOW exactly, do I know if I'm buying a 2009 or 2010 model CX-1??
> I don't believe there were any changes; just wondering . . . . . . . .


You see...all this banter helped with your decision. Cool! OK, so the difference between the 2009 and 2010 is that 2010 CX-1's are painted in Taiwan whereas 2009 CX-1's are painted in Italy.


----------



## rydbyk

Toyota has Scion...Colnago has CX 1


----------



## Gnarly 928

saba said:


> White and white red were 2009 colors they added a black for 2010 otherwise I no of no differences in the frames. Somebody slap me if they know otherwise


 Whap!...

'09, in other countries than the USA, there was a clear coated carbon-weave CX-1 with very bright orange flashes. Another NW racer, a guy I ride with and sometimes race against from a different team has one...I think it's THE nicest looking CX-1 I have seen, though the special Violet is pretty attractive, too. If I remember, I'll try to post a pic of his Euro-ride from last year's Oriental bike crop.

Ya think there is some lead in the paint on our CX-1 "toys"?


----------



## JetSpeed

Pics of the "flash orange?" Please?


----------



## mtbbmet

Gnarly 928 said:


> Whap!...
> 
> '09, in other countries than the USA, there was a clear coated carbon-weave CX-1 with very bright orange flashes.


We got exactly one of those last year. Stunning. But I would not call the pinstripe orange, it was almost hot pink. It is/was supposed to be red, but it was very vibrant. It may look orange in the sun though, but in the shop it was certainly more pink. Dude built it up with SR11, and Helium clinchers. It was smoking hot.


----------



## The_Kraken

*Agree*



mtbbmet said:


> We got exactly one of those last year. Stunning. But I would not call the pinstripe orange, it was almost hot pink. It is/was supposed to be red, but it was very vibrant. It may look orange in the sun though, but in the shop it was certainly more pink. Dude built it up with SR11, and Helium clinchers. It was smoking hot.



That one was probably the hottest CX-1 to date. But, come on, HELIUM clinchers? Those have gotta be 10 years old!


----------



## one80

Here's the black and orange one (AK00):


----------



## 27davidson

Another view of the 2009 CX-1, listed as color AC00 on a Australian store's website. Pretty cool. Colnago should bring this color scheme back. It looks classic.


----------



## nrspeed

I bet someone wishes he was on the EPS and not the CX-1 on Sunday.


----------



## danielc

Interesting thread...do any of you know or have experience on the CLX 2.0?


----------



## mtbbmet

The_Kraken said:


> That one was probably the hottest CX-1 to date. But, come on, HELIUM clinchers? Those have gotta be 10 years old!


Sorry, my bad. Head implanted firmly in ass.
Hyperon clinchers.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*From the colnago.co.jp website....*

I have the 2010 black version, but this deeper red from the Colnago Japan site has to be my favorite.


----------



## mtbbmet

one80 said:


> Here's the black and orange one (AK00):


It still looks more pink than oranage. To me anyway.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

mtbbmet said:


> It still looks more pink than oranage. To me anyway.


That's part of the problem, the pictures don't really bring out the orange. It's honestly not all that great in person, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## mtbbmet

BikeNerd2453 said:


> That's part of the problem, the pictures don't really bring out the orange. It's honestly not all that great in person, but that's just my opinion.


I disagree, it's hotter in person. And even more pink than this picture shows. It's the color I would get if there was more than one available.


----------



## JetSpeed

http://www.thewashingmachinepost.net/colnago/cx-1/index.html 
Found this review interesting, just to round-out this thread for future
"searchers."


----------



## BikeNerd2453

mtbbmet said:


> I disagree, it's hotter in person. And even more pink than this picture shows. It's the color I would get if there was more than one available.


Oh, I've seen it in person, but I guess I was just sick of nude carbon Colnagos with one line of color.
I do like the orange though, it's a great shade, and if it had a lot more on there I'd probably be a bigger fan.

But that's just my opinion, far be it from me to tell others what they should like.


----------



## kestrelxlo

I can't dispute your analysis of the EPS. However, if the proof is in the pudding, why have the pro teams sponsored by Colnago, all equipped themselves with CX-1 frames instead of EPS. At the level, cost is not a factor for either Colnago or the Pro Team, why do you believe that the CX-1 got the nod vs. the EPS. If the EPS accelerates better, corners better and descends better why don't the Pro's use them, except perhaps in specific instances?


----------



## JeremyP

Follow the money. The simple fact is Colnago makes more money from the CX-1. They can simply dial the phone and order more frames. Some riders will prefer the CX-1 over the EPS, and perhaps some of the CX-1 aren't even stock.


----------



## Gnarly 928

kestrelxlo said:


> I can't dispute your analysis of the EPS. However, if the proof is in the pudding, why have the pro teams sponsored by Colnago, all equipped themselves with CX-1 frames instead of EPS. At the level, cost is not a factor for either Colnago or the Pro Team, why do you believe that the CX-1 got the nod vs. the EPS. If the EPS accelerates better, corners better and descends better why don't the Pro's use them, except perhaps in specific instances?


 I mentioned this at the begining of this long thread. It's a fact that even on my little Northwest US masters team that the CX-1 was/is preferred by our guys.

It seems to be a fact, though I can't point to specific quotes, that some former Colnago teams were unhappy with thier EP / EC rides and lobbied Colnago for a modern frameset. It's mentioned in the cycling press.. Colnago did break a lot of "Colnago traditions" and offer up the CX-1 as it's race bike.

Now that Colnago has the CX-1, it is preferred by (they race on them) many sponsored riders over the EPS ..I don't think Colnago is telling these guys..."Hey, you gotta race on the CX-1, our Oriental construct, because we'll make more money pushing our "new image" as a "Same-O as All the Others" bike-company...I'm guessing Colnago wants some stage wins, some TV time with their big, bold frame logo seen on camera at the head of the race, but that they will try to keep their image as an Exclusive "Italian bike" They'll let the pros ride what ever Colnago gets them the best results in the races, and continue to price their Italian-made models right at the very highest end of the market..and count on the fact that "Colnagos are used in The Tour, they are great bikes" to keep selling all they can make, Italian or Oriential..

I was rooting for Voekler...I never ded see which Colnago he was on...And he almost got it..


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

It sadly is not the case that the team gets to pick their bike out of a catalog based on their interests. Instead, it is the sponsoring frame manufacturer who makes the decision. More importantly though, take a look and you'll see that Colnago's best teams are on EPS frames anyway
I would conjecture that in this case Colnago is trying to stay within a budget (CX1s are cheaper and faster to manufacture) and perhaps also trying to promote the CX1. To give another example of this phenomenon, you may remember last year that Team Kelly Benefits Strategies "equipped themselves" with a lesser (but more populist) model of Gary Fisher road bikes. That is to say, that was all that Gary Fisher offered to the team. [see http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/02/bikes-tech/what-kelly-benefit-strategy-rides_105364]


----------



## ultimobici

mustang1 said:


> Dont suppose you're from America are you ? LOL
> 
> Isn't Taiwan better suited to carbon manufacture than China?
> 
> I have this thing about Colnagos... just cant gel with them, any of them. Over priced for what they are (bikes are in general, but big C?... man they REALLY know how to charge). Dont they build lugged frames because they cant build monocoque as efficiently as others, and hence *market* lugged frames as being superior?
> 
> That photo with the 'lug' pointed out... :cryin:
> 
> What was that thing about Boxster and 911? Ok nevermind, it's not good to compare cars to bikes, they're too different.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to get TCR Adv SL also. Colnago wll def make you stand out from the crowd. And nothing wrong with that.


The reason Colnago stick with lugs on their top frames is that it allows them flexibility on sizing. Both Colnago and Time have the ability to build a true custom frame to order as well as, in Colnago's case, a huge range of sizes. Giant, Specialized, Trek etc cannot without huge expense, as a monocoque frame can only be varied in geometry with a new mould.

The other benefit of lugs is that the frame can more easily and economically be repaired. Time actually have an in-house repair shop.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Criterium spoiler*

Impressive ride just now. CX-1, it looked like to me. He rode right away from everyone on pure HP..B-box and Colnago..first win for a Colnago in some time, eh?


----------



## g8keyper

I Love My CX-1  

I rode it, loved it, bought it, and haven't looked back. It's light, stiff, comfortable, and gives a you feel like the bike knows what you want to do when you do it ... resondes well, I guess. 

The only upgrade I made was better tires and wheels; now I'm happy. 

CX-1 
SRAM Red - All around
Custom Wheels.


----------



## JetSpeed

Who did your custom wheels? Pics?


----------



## g8keyper

Hey JetSpeed,

Joe Young, He is located in Granbury, Tx. I visited him several time over the course of a few weeks when he was building my wheels. He takes a lot of pride in his work and takes extremely good care of his customers. He built me a custom set of Swiss Wheels with top notch parts, but he can build according to the specs you want most the time; even gets 404 parts and builds better hubs and spokes around them.

http://www.youngwheels.com/

Can't say enough about the guy.
Later,
Joe


----------



## BDB

Nice performance in the Criterium International by the CX-1


----------



## JetSpeed

Kind thanks to all those who helped me decide on first a Colango, and second,
my CX-1 decision. Here's my new build. 

Although she only has 20 quick miles on her, I LOVE it. I'm impressed and more 
than satisfied with my decision. No regrets.

Record 11 group with SR crank.
2010 Eurus wheels


----------



## BDB

Smashing! mine's on a plane or ship right now, same colour.. 
Should have it built in a few weeks, when I order up the gruppo.


----------



## kestrelxlo

*Drop Dead Gorgeous*

She is drop-dead gorgeous. Almost as beautiful as the Italian Cardiologist whom I was assigned to at The Cleveland Clinic, in Cleveland, OH

I know you will enjoy her. I have one of her sisters in all black shot through with brilliant hot orange/red stripes. Rides like a dream and I'm certain you will agree once you share some miles together.

Absolutely nothing compares with THAT Italian woman!


----------



## ghostryder

Just buy the cx-1. You wont regret it. Here is a list of what i test rode before i bought my bike. I did not buy the cx-1, but its still agreat bike.

Cx-1- very fast responsiveand stiff. You go fast and you feel it. Feel the road and the pebbles. Not a bad thing but you do. 

eps- very smooth, very fast. so smooth and comfortable , that you think you not going fast, but you are.

madone 6.9- very light, but do not ever test ride a dogma or an eps right before you ride one. Thats all I can say. Very nice bike, but not as comfy as the eps or the dogma.

dogma- very smooth, fast and comfy. Very stiff, but you do not feel the road stiff. On some roads you feel like you are gliding. Very similiar to the eps.


cervelo r3-supposed to be comfortable, but not. Very light great for uphills, but not as comfy as everyone says.

s3- will break your back, but fast. You have to be in good shape to ride this one. Unless you are a pro or riding on the best roads, i dont know about this one. It's a pure animal.

You can't go wrong with any one of the bikes that have been mentioned on this thread. In that price range that youa re looking, no body builds a bad bike. I personally love the color schemes of the eps and cx-1. 

If i had to rate
Dogma
eps
cx-1
r3
madone
s3.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Gnarly 928

JetSpeed said:


> Kind thanks to all those who helped me decide on first a Colango, and second,
> my CX-1 decision. Here's my new build.
> 
> Although she only has 20 quick miles on her, I LOVE it. I'm impressed and more
> than satisfied with my decision. No regrets.
> 
> Record 11 group with SR crank.
> 2010 Eurus wheels


 Nice! 

The seatpost?


----------



## Gnarly 928

A word of caution..take care of your headset bearings. Two of our guys have had them get wonky and just the bearing alone is N/A...You are only able to buy the whole headset. 

Mine got crunchy from being in the desert part of the winter and traveling from Oregon to California and back on the back of my Van...with the fork legs pointed in direction of travel and lots of rain...Any bike wouldn't have liked that, but most you can get bearings as needed and not have to buy a $70 complete headset.

BTW Our Masters team has been kicking butt, mostly on CX-1s, so far this year in OBRA (oregon) races...


----------



## JetSpeed

Thanks for the headset, heads-up. This bike will only see dry, non-salt, fair weather.
No worries; she'll get ridden hard though (;-)


----------



## mtbbmet

Here's mine. Finally got it built two weeks ago. DA7900, Shamals with Hutch tubeless, Pro Vibe bits.


----------



## kestrelxlo

Very nice.


----------



## BDB

First Ride coming up tomorrow. 
15.1lbs as you see it.



















Super Record 11.
Shamal 2-ways

ITM Millenium Stem/Bars. (These will be replaced)

And I think I'll go for red/black Evo Corsa's. I don't hate the black / yellow


----------



## y2kc0wb0y

Sweet; I cannot wait until my Red/White CX-1 arrives. Old school Record 10 (pre-QS) but should still trim out very nice with Ligero/Edge 2.65 wheels. I'm hoping for sub 17lbs in 
56s size.


----------

